# putting more black sand into my tank



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey i was just wondering the easiest and cleanest way to add more black sand to the sand i already have in my 75 gallon tank that is already setup and i have 4 piranha already in the tank. i just dont wanna make the water all black and cloudy from the sand but i was wondering what u guys think i should do i hear that after i rinse it i should put it in a ziplock bag with a whole in the corner and put the whole bag in the tank and just get as low as i can and let it just flow out of the bag. i just wanna add more sand because i need more on the left side and i am gonna be adding more amazon swords in my tank and take out this big tree thing that they hide in because there still small and i know they wont be able to swim much with it in the carner when they get bigger, well if u can help me out i would apreciate it i a pretty much gonna do the ziplock bag idea unless somone has a better one thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Actually, I dont think poking a hole in a ziplock bag will help to drain and/or hold the sand. Unless your talking about gravel, its impossible for the tiny grains of sand to not escape. But if its sand, use the regular method of putting it in a bucket with warm water and stir until you see the water clear up. After, use an old rice bags or rip out as pair of cloth(little bro's shirt or bed sheet), make a ball out of it on the bottom, and twist to makeup for a strainer. Rinse and repeat... and sing a song while your at it to make this task enjoyable.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

What you can do is after the gravel has been rinsed try placing the fish into a backup tank or another tank that has other fish and add a divider while putting in the new subtrae


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

clean it a few times, make sure its ok and pure then get it as close to the bottom as you can then let it go!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> (little bro's shirt or bed sheet)

























I like the idea









But rincing the sand, and using a plastic bag or a piece of cloth sounds good to me... I guess a plastic tube would do the trick as well


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

ok thanks for the help i apreciate it


----------

